# Solved: CD/DVD-ROM Drive says "please insert disc"



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

Windows XP Professional v. 5.1 sp3
Abit AN9 32X motherboard
AMD Athlon Proccessor
LG: Super Multi DVD Drive Model: 6SA-4166B
(Custom-Built Computer)

when i put in a disc, autoplay doesn't pop-up so i do to run and type
"D:\ Autoplay", a window pops up saying "please inser a disc into Drive D:"
I've tried putting in the disc before and after i run autoplay.

idk if the problem im having is software or hardware but the Audio Cable is properly installed to the Audio Card and the Power Cable is properly connected because it lights up and I can eject the discs...

that leaves the slot that goes into the motherboard, the IDE slot. theres only one. the hard-drive uses a SATA 1 cable, so it's not the Hard Drive. the jumper in the back of the CD-ROM drive is on MA for master and the ribbon cable that connects the IDE th the back of the CD-ROM drive is on the Slave input. 

the ribbon cable has 3 inputs, one goes into the Motherboard (the Connect to M/B) and theres 2 other inputs along the cable, the one in the middle is SLAVE for ATA33/66/100/133MB/s and the one on the end is MASTER for ATA33/66/100/133MB/s.

I can't seem to figure out whats going on with it, it used to work.

any help is greatly appriciated

THX


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You cannot see any DVD in the drive in Windows Explorer? Have you tried different disks? Do CDs work? 

It may be that the drive died. Mechanical devices are more subject to shorter lives than purely electronic devices (motherboards, CPUs, etc.).


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

no theres nothing showing up on Windows Explorer, i know the cd works... i can't manage to find a update for it, could you give me a url? PS i already tried the microsoft hardware update wizard


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

CD/DVD drives' drivers are part of the Windows Operating System. There are no drivers, per se, that can be downloaded. 

You can try to uninstall the drive in Device Manager, reboot and it may find the drive and reinstall the drivers itself.


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

ill try that now, also, is it connected right? because my dad reconnected the drive for me 'cause i accidentally pulled it out of the casing... oops!!!


----------



## ahk23456 (Mar 22, 2009)

Try uninstalling and restarting like Gr3iz said, this usually works. If not try unplugging the cable from the drive to the motherboard and replug it back in. If that dosent work you may need a new drive. They dont cost too much. Use newegg.com they have the best prices and selection. Also try getting a new cable.


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks ahk gr3iz but, the jumper in the back of the driver has a thing on the MA clip thing (idk) for master, does that mean that the ribbon cable has to be plugged in to the driver as SLAVE, because it's plugged in on that one, should it be on master and master or slave and slave (see post #1) THX

PS http://newegg.com does have the best prices (thanks again)


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If you use the Master jumper, it doesn't matter which connector the drive is plugged into. The cable position only comes into play if you use the Cable Select jumper setting.

The cable should be plugged into the motherboard on one end and into the CD/DVD drive on either of the other two connectors.


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

oh, ok then it's just broken, THANK YOU

(im getting a new one off of newegg.com)


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Probably for the best!

If you are satisfied, you can mark this thread "Solved".


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

oops i forgot sorry...


----------

